# Marine Electrician needed this week in Cleveland at E. 55th Marina



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm looking for someone to clean up and repair some wiring behind the dash on my Bayliner 2452 Hardtop, uninstall my Garmin 168 combo unit and install a new Lowrance combo unit. My boat is docked at E. 55th Marina. PM if interested. Must be able to get the job done this week. Immediate payment. Dock Time


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

South Shore Marine Electronics
George Schivley 
216-407-6553
He comes to your boat, where ever it's at.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Decoy hound said:


> South Shore Marine Electronics
> George Schivley
> 216-407-6553
> He comes to your boat, where ever it's at.


Thanks a lot Decoy Hound. Unfortunately; he can't get it done this week for me. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Riverfront Yacht Services
216-861-7393
They are on the Cuyahoga River near downtown, I think Carter Rd. I haven't used them in years but they do good work. I had them install new electronics and a thru hull transducer on my Thompson years ago.


----------

